# How to Diet on Gear



## Big Heat (Jul 20, 2013)

I am beginning my first cycle of Test E and I am trying to make everything as perfect as possible, I am gaining information in every department. Thus, why I am here as well. So, brothers what would you guys recommend when taking AAS. What kind of diet? How should it change from a natural lifters diet? Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 20, 2013)

Big Heat said:


> I am beginning my first cycle of Test E and I am trying to make everything as perfect as possible, I am gaining information in every department. Thus, why I am here as well. So, brothers what would you guys recommend when taking AAS. What kind of diet? How should it change from a natural lifters diet? Any help is greatly appreciated.



Start by eating one of these a day than adjust your calories appropriately based on your body weight movement:


----------



## Big Heat (Jul 21, 2013)

Hahaha that got me unexpected lol. But seriously how t\do I have to balance the fat, protein, calories from before, etc??


----------



## s2h (Jul 21, 2013)

What are your goals?...what kind of diets worked before?...I'm not much on straight macro diets...types of foods matter..so your question is hard to answer on limited information...


----------



## Big Heat (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay cool let me fill you guys in.... stats: 6'1," weight: 205lbs, BF: N/A I usually diet with limited cardio once to two times a week to keep stamina and cardiovascualrity in form. My workout schedule is posted in the training session of the forums, its 6 days a week._ My off day is usually a little bit of cardio. I lift heavy and try to stick with less reps, more weight, more sets. I eat white meat, limited red meat, seafood, vegetables, fruits, etc. I try to keep my calories over 3000 ( I assume on Test E that will have to go up) and I limit my fats. I cant get into detail because my food types change day by day, also I eat about 4 to 5 times a day. Right now I am trying to receive good gains through diet, training and injection. How much mass? I guess I will have to find out..._


----------



## Powermaster (Jul 22, 2013)

AAS tends to partition food more towards muscle and less towards fat. 
Bottom line is eat up but the basic rules of eating clean when you need to eat clean still apply to keep insulin working in your favor.
The leaner you are start out with before a cycle insures that the insulin resistance caused from a cycle works in your favor in packing on LBM and less fat.


----------



## Big Heat (Jul 22, 2013)

Okay I see, So I just have to eat a lot and clean, with a limit off course. What kind of gains will I be seeing?? (Ballpark number I know its hard to tell)


----------



## GrumpysEdge (Jul 22, 2013)

First your on your first cycle from what I can see... I see it as a chance for bulking, I also recommend maybe adding a oral like DBol or A-Bomb as a kick starter... Some ppl like to use Test Prop as a kick start as well... I know I have with both! Test E is a long ester, meaning it will take 3 to 4 weeks to kick in. You wont feel the full results from Test E until week 6, depending on the person. 

As far as diet... I recommend watching this video! I sure wish I saw this video when I first started.






Dont cheat yourself... watch the full video! If your persistent, you will be a BEAST in 2 months! Hope that helps!


----------



## gettinripped (Jul 22, 2013)

thanks for the video that should help me get were I want to be


----------



## kboy (Jul 22, 2013)

Good video bro.


----------



## Big Heat (Jul 23, 2013)

Great video man! The guy in the video makes diet look so easy (the way it should be) lol. Looks like im going to prepare before time as well, good trick... Also what do you guys think about test propionate?


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 23, 2013)

GrumpysEdge said:


> First your on your first cycle from what I can see... I see it as a chance for bulking, I also recommend maybe adding a oral like DBol or A-Bomb as a kick starter... Some ppl like to use Test Prop as a kick start as well... I know I have with both! Test E is a long ester, meaning it will take 3 to 4 weeks to kick in. You wont feel the full results from Test E until week 6, depending on the person.
> 
> As far as diet... I recommend watching this video! I sure wish I saw this video when I first started.
> 
> ...



Good video wonder where you got it?


----------



## Big Heat (Jul 23, 2013)

where??


----------



## s2h (Jul 24, 2013)

Powermaster said:


> AAS tends to partition food more towards muscle and less towards fat.
> Bottom line is eat up but the basic rules of eating clean when you need to eat clean still apply to keep insulin working in your favor.
> The leaner you are start out with before a cycle insures that the insulin resistance caused from a cycle works in your favor in packing on LBM and less fat.



Good answer....OP should do this..


----------



## sneedham (Jul 24, 2013)

Makes it look very easy...Good video, thumbs up.....


----------



## GrumpysEdge (Jul 30, 2013)

NoCode8511 said:


> Good video wonder where you got it?



wasnt trying to take your shine NOCODE... I was just trying to give pointers... I got the video from you on ASF board...


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 30, 2013)

GrumpysEdge said:


> wasnt trying to take your shine NOCODE... I was just trying to give pointers... I got the video from you on ASF board...



I didn't take it that way pal, just busting balls.


----------



## Sp250 (Sep 2, 2013)

Good video....I really gotta get my eating in check this next go round.


----------



## SuperLift (Sep 2, 2013)

My calorie intake doesn't change whether im on or off..  Depends what im trying to accomplish at that time.


----------



## Dr.G (Sep 2, 2013)

just eat clean and low fat , gear will mess up your cholesterol if used for a long time so try to balance it with a healthy diet, as far as training use more reps, concentrate on building muscle not on lifting heavy with low reps. keep the cardio going.....,,then when you get satisfied  get off the gear forever


----------



## Mrphotography (Sep 3, 2013)

How in the world do I pm someone


----------



## massfx22 (Sep 5, 2013)

Dr.g, low fat works but for alot of people who dont handle carbs well higher fats and lower carbs are the way to go. I like limiting carbs to pre intra and post workout alot of the time


----------



## Shivalismith (Sep 6, 2013)

there are numerous topics based upon the same keep running around .. less or more they all reflects a similar idea .. and forming a diet depending upon the physical stats is must .


----------



## effinrob (Sep 6, 2013)

to answer ur question about how much weight u will gain... i put on 25 pounds my first and kept about 18-20... just eat clean... i do prefer red meat when im on to get those extra calories.


----------



## Drew83 (Sep 6, 2013)

why come off the gear forever? If he is smart about it, he'll be good to go. That is a good vid Evan made.


----------



## zthrill (Sep 12, 2013)

Your diet shouldn't change much when on/off cycle. Maybe a little bit more calorie, protein, etc intake, but not by much. Also great vid!


----------



## Fishman44 (Oct 1, 2013)

I read a post from a NPC bodybuilder, which he would diet up with a cycle, which really made sense to me as you gain muscle and up the gear you could in theory take in more cal and they should go towards building more muscle.


----------

